# Demeyere Teppanyaki/Plancha Griddle



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

Just a heads up that Demeyere is discontinuing their Teppanyaki/Plancha
Griddle and its current at closeout pricing. This item is normally not available in the US and was north of $500 in Europe. It the same 7-ply construction that is found in their high end cookware (Atlantis). It is over 4mm thick with just over 3mm of that being aluminum. Current price is $119 with free shipping. It's designed to work over two stove burners and its induction capable.

http://www.zwillingonline.com/54753r.html


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 18, 2017)

Atlantis cookware is great! I should have gotten more when it was on closeout at my local kitchen store. Nice find.


----------



## strumke (Jan 18, 2017)

super tempting... how would you compare this to a cast iron griddle? I'm guessing the stainless/alum would do better at heat distribution?


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

strumke said:


> super tempting... how would you compare this to a cast iron griddle? I'm guessing the stainless/alum would do better at heat distribution?




Completely different animals 

https://forums.egullet.org/topic/25717-understanding-stovetop-cookware/


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. Going to give it a try as a potentially easier-to-use (i.e., lighter) alternative to the Lodge.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

No problem these weigh in around 8lbs and the massive amount of thermal materials found within the 7-ply construction is truly impressive.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 18, 2017)

How's the cleanup on this bad boy? Just toss a little water on while it's hot to loosen up the fond?


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

demeyere's silvinox finish has a reputation for having the easiest clean up of any stainless steel cookware, this piece is no different.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks like it will warp under heavy heat. Plus SS even sandwiched is not great for searing


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

You can't make broad statements about any thermal properties of metals until you look at the full picture and construction. The proline frypan (4.7mm of aluminium) has nearly 90% of the heat compacity of a 3mm cast iron pans. Hence it can sear equally as well and it's other thermal properties far surpass cast iron. Read the link above to see for yourself. Hint stainless steel can sear every bit as well with the proper construction and as an added bonus you can deglaze In it. 

I assure you this will not warp even at the highest heat setting of a stovetop.

Aslo see my past post to understand why stainless steel can sear with the best of them

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...l-omelette-pan?p=383447&viewfull=1#post383447


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

The thermal property that controls the ability to sear is Specific heat per cubic centimeter and if you look at the chart I have posted in the above link you will see it stainless steel surpasses cast iron and carbon steel


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 18, 2017)

You say that. But why do I always get the feeling that this is one of those things were theory doesn't quite equate to reality....

Because while theory says it can. I personally have never had any of my SS do as good a job as my carbon pan... only recently got a cast iron so still dialing in my temp and time to get what I am looking for.

Maybe its a cost thing and the cheaper SS have tarnished.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 18, 2017)

BK, I think that puppy would twist badly upon intense heat and be miserable to clean. I have a short Mauvile MCook (7 ply) roasting pan that has twisted on me under heat. 

Love ya man but your claim about SS can sear as well as any other cookware surface including carbon steel is really not true. We call that hog wash in the South. 

SS as well as cast iron releases heat very slowly thus requiring longer cooking times given the same sear. Under sear temperatures, SS bakes on grease to its surfaces that are unsightly and a beeatch to remove. 

This is my imperial experience as well.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

Thermal dynamics and thermal properties are not theory


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 18, 2017)

Dennis, I love that there are rarely any grey areas with you :biggrin:

I'll let you know how Leah and I fare with one vs the Lodge cast iron we've used the last few years. I'm sure the surface will not look brand new after the first cook. But I also know our Lodge is an absolute bear to keep from getting mild surface rust. Keeping it coated with a thin film of oil is tough, and also leads to a big smoke event when it goes on the stove, since it has to be kept coated on both sides.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

The MCook line of cookware has a wall thickness of 2.6mm (including stainless steel and aluminum)... this is over 4mm thick with just over 3mm of that being aluminum

Like I said we need to look at the full picture and construction


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 18, 2017)

You could say the same about newtonian mechanics... doesn't mean when i throw a ball at 45 it goes equally high as long...

Not disputing what you are saying just that it seems that practical experience doesn't necessarily agree.

It could be confirmation bias.. or it could be that there is something at play in a practical sense.. 

Or it could be that you just have to spend decent dollar for SS of the level you are talking.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Or it could be that you just have to spend decent dollar for SS of the level you are talking.



Like I said said not all ply cookware is created equally. Price does not always reflect quality, again we have to look at the construction


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 18, 2017)

Maybe i need to find away to trash my existing SS cookware to justify to my wife trying some of your suggestions.. 

Though I will say I agree with Mucho... and it may be that I just generally cook too hot, but I find I bake the oil etc on too easily when using SS. And hate cleaning it... at least with carbon that isn't a bad thing (generally).


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

You dont even need a cast iron pan for searing: its a myth that only cast iron/carbon steel hold enough heat to sear meat without collapsing in temperature. Sure, thin aluminum nonstick pans crash hard in temperature. But thicker aluminum and copper pans can match or even beat cast iron, and the aluminum/copper-based pans also spread heat much more evenly. 

I provided the link on the first page that explains how to evaluate the different construction types. If you prefer here in Franz's website that explains the same thing. Both he and his wife are scientists

https://www.centurylife.org/how-to-choose-cookware/


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the two links... i have them saved so I can read when I have time.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 18, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> BK, I think that puppy would twist badly upon intense heat and be miserable to clean. I have a short Mauvile MCook (7 ply) roasting pan that has twisted on me under heat.



I know I sated this was 2.6mm thick and the do make a single roasting pan that is that thick, but the rest of the entire MCook line of roasting pans are only 1.5mm thick. (Total both stainless and aluminum) no wonder you had issues. You can see why understanding their construction is so important.

Edit: and yes I had to go back and look this up because even the 2.6mm one is oven safe to 680 degrees. The 2.6mm is still far from impressive but I could not understand how yours warped.

As far as cleaning BKF is the easy fix almost every time.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 19, 2017)

To BK's point. I have an M'Cook Saute pan and a couple of Demeyere sauciers. Differences noted below. 
1. The M'Cook isn't as thick, I have smaller sauciers that weigh more. I only verified the weights no actual thickness measurements. Manufacturer specs can confirm but no real world data.
2. The finish on the Demeyere is also higher quality and much much easier to clean. I have to use BKF on the M'Cook if I want it to shine, dish soap on the Demeyere.

Jared


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 19, 2017)

Actually this griddle doesn't sound too bad. I really hadn't read the entire description until now but at 4mm thick, sounds pretty rigid. My Mcook is the original 7ply but discontinued now, but its still no way near 4mm. I've already got too many planchas/griddles is it is but this looks like a fantastic deal.


----------



## apathetic (Jan 19, 2017)

Wish this deal was available in Europe...


----------



## strumke (Jan 19, 2017)

From looking around online, it looks like it dropped down to $99 or even a little less over the holidays. Still sounds like a great deal but now I wish it was $20 cheaper


----------



## bkultra (Jan 19, 2017)

strumke said:


> From looking around online, it looks like it dropped down to $99 or even a little less over the holidays. Still sounds like a great deal but now I wish it was $20 cheaper



Yes it was $99 from nov 16th to dec 16th... I missed that one too. Had I noticed when they first listed them I would have payed $150, so it could be worse.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 19, 2017)

If only this was available in Europe!

Does anyone know the weight of one of these? 

At this price it would be worth shipping one over if possible.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 19, 2017)

Just over 8lbs but they will not ship outside of the USA. Shipping weight was listed as 10.6lbs


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 19, 2017)

That's an amazing deal even with the caveat of visual imperfections. I have the Demeyere Atlantis/ProLine and they perform well. I sometimes use the pans for a sear without oil when I'm too lazy or busy to give a CI / CS the proper post-cooking attention they deserve since this summer it's been more often than not


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you so much for posting this, I saw it by chance and the offer is fantastic, I just took the opportunity and ordered one


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 20, 2017)

Just to update this thread, I finally unpacked mine this morning. The only imperfection I could see is on the underside next to one of the handle fasteners. It looks like a screw went AWOL and marred the surface for a length of about an inch. It is barely visible. I doubt most would have issue with that if they paid $250 or less, but for full MSRP I guess Demeyere wasn't going to take chances. For all practical purposed it is in perfect condition.

Now I need to start cooking on it. I'll try and get some stovetop time with it later this week.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 20, 2017)

Mine has the same imperfection, but I have it on both sides. Mine is definitely visible, but doesn't impact the functionality at all.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 26, 2019)

I realise I'm reviving an old thread, but would anyone who picked one of these up like to share their experiences?

I just noticed that these are still available here in the UK (albeit at more or less full price).


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 27, 2019)

Compared to our cast iron griddle, this mo' fo' heats up really fast! I burned the first couple of things I cooked on it. Did I mention it can get HOT???


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 27, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Compared to our cast iron griddle, this mo' fo' heats up really fast! I burned the first couple of things I cooked on it. Did I mention it can get HOT???



Thanks, that sounds great.

Any complaints after a couple years of use?


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 27, 2019)

MAS4T0 said:


> Thanks, that sounds great.
> 
> Any complaints after a couple years of use?


No complaints here. Just needed to get past the initial learning curve. We only use it a couple times/ year, but for the most part we use it instead of the old cast iron one.


----------

